# Low grade fever with threatened miscarriage????



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Hi there. I really hate that I'm here asking this question of you, but...here goes...

We think I have a miscarriage going on. I am/should be 10 w 2 d right now. I had an appt on Friday and when they did not find a hb on doppler, they did an u/s, but on an empty bladder, she could not find anything at all, but she was not happy that she didn't see anything like a fetus...just a there might be something moving in there, but nothing conclusive. I was worried after that, but had had no other problems, so it was let go.

I started lightly bleeding that afternoon and was sent for 2 more u/s at a different hospital...real ones...abdominal and transvaginal...the results of which have not gotten from the other hospital to my doctor yet...grrrrrrrrrr.

So, I had a day of light bleeding...light enough that it never got on the pad, then yesterday heavier, not soaking a pad at all, but definitely needed that pad with moderate cramps, then today, no real bleeding, a little brown discharge and some mild cramps.

And now I have developed a low grade temp of about 100F.

I don't know what to do. I'm completely confused. Doctor and I feel sure this is a loss, but without the u/s I can't be given anything conclusive, so it is being called "threatened miscarriage" and I won't know until tommorrow...assuming that the freaking hospital figures out how to get these results to my doctor.

I'm so annoyed.

Anyway, the doctor told me to call/go to ER if the bleeding got very heavy or the cramps very painful, but she didnt' mention anything about a low fever. Is this normal? Should I call her? or just mention it tommorrow?

UGGGHHHH...I just want my precious first baby


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

I just want to say I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Didnt they do any blood work to check your hormonal levels? thats what they did for me when i went through a M/C in April. If they are going down then you are more then likely having one







The fever thing I am not real sure about I know they say that if you have one then there is a good change of a infection in which case you want to be seen by your dr or midwife as soon as possible. My advice for you durning your wait is drink lots of fluids and get plenty of rest. I hope you get your answers very soon and I hope they are good ones. Take care of yourself.
Christy


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

SomedayMom, first off I'm so sorry you're going through this









The feaver is a concern and you really should keep an eye on it. If the bleeding becomes worse or you have severe cramping, then call your doctor right away. If you feel otherwise ok and want to wait until morning I don't see any major problums that could arrive.

As christymama mentioned, keep yourself hydrated. Try to rest with your feet up and if the feaver goes up, don't hesitate to call your doctor or midwife.

I'll hold you in my thoughts, let us know what the doctor tells you. The waiting is so hard


----------

